

Google Voice Gets Neural Network-Powered Transcription to Slash Errors - zatkin
http://gizmodo.com/google-voice-gets-neural-network-powered-transcription-1719909699

======
zatkin
Looks like Google Voice isn't dead, or being replaced by Hangouts, after all.

